# 1st Time Smokin and Eatin Lamb: Not My Last!



## silverwolf636 (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think I have ever tasted anything so tender... I just can't explain it. No wonder when I went back to get a full leg of lamb they were $45. Being laid off, I didn't get it. 
Here's some shots of my first time eatin and smokin Leg of Lamb portion:









--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## rdknb (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks good, I have never had lamb, but am wanting too


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it. I have been wondering how yours would come out. I love lamb!


----------



## ronp (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice looking lamb.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I've never had lamb, either, so I don't know what it's supposed to taste like.  What kind of smoke did you put on it?


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Burgers and Lamb sound like you have been busy smoking.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 2, 2010)

Actually since I've been laid off (a year ago last Feb) and the wife had a total knee replacement, I've been smokin at the least 5 days a week.  Depends if we have any left overs how many times a week. I won't waste food.
I've learned -a lot-. LOL  I think if I didn't have that hobby I would've went nuts by now. You can tell things aren't right when I wake up and can't wait for The Doctors, Doc Phil, Opray, Ellen and I can almost carry on a conversation bout the Young & Restless.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 2, 2010)

I've grilled lamb chops (with my own marinade). I've baked leg of lamb in the oven. I haven't smoked it yet. To me, it's a very light flavored meat, easy to overpower with any seasoning. Not sure, but if I were to do it, I'd try a bit of my maple and some apple.


----------



## disbe81 (Apr 2, 2010)

The thing about lamb is, you either love it or you hate it. Lamb is one of the few things i do not prefer. I have tried so many times too. I really want to like it, i just cant find a way


----------



## westsmoke (Apr 2, 2010)

Ive heard that theres a fine line between lamb and mutton. That being said, I guess ive never had mutton because ive never had lamb that wasnt excellent.


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice looking lamb.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for your first.   What did you smoke it with?


----------



## fire it up (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great Ray!
Got the leftovers from a lamb I recently did cooking to a nice Irish lamb stew right now


----------



## roller (Apr 2, 2010)

Never had Lamb but had Mutton burgers once bad bad bad...I do want to try lamb and yours looks great !


----------



## meateater (Apr 2, 2010)

You've never had it before!" Get out of here! That looks perfectly seasoned and I'm sure you will be back for more.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 2, 2010)

Great lookin lamb 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 what did you rub that down with?


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great...


----------



## the iceman (Apr 2, 2010)

I love lamb. My Grandmother used to make lamb curry with the leftovers. Heading up to my Mom's this weekend for a roast leg of lamb dinner on Easter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll have to try smoking a leg of lamb sometime.


----------



## jak757 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great Qview Ray!  

First time with lamb you say?  Just like that you hit it out of the park!  Wham bam, fantastic lamb!!

I love lamb....going to smoke some soon!

Thanks for the tasty post...


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm currently unemployed as well and we have to watch the pennies too. A lot of times the grocery stores will have reasonably priced ground lamb next to the more expensive cuts. Lamburgers are great smoked or grilled. I even did a lamb fatty last summer. It had feta, fresh mint, Greek olives, and some other stuff I can't recall on the inside. It was a hit with everyone.

By the way Ray, that looks awesome. The rub looks incredible. Was the rosemary fresh?


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 2, 2010)

Now I'm really surprised at how many of you folks here specially here haven't tried lamb. Now I was raised by a good new york Irish catholic and we had lamb allot too. Now I have never smoked one till this weekend I will now after seeing all this good looking lamb being smoked lately too. Well Ray your lamb looks fabulous and I'm glad we have brought in another brother to the greatness on lamb


----------



## autoferret (Apr 2, 2010)

Ellen?  Did you see the shows from the 1st and 2nd?

If you did you got to see some of my work.  I was on the crew that built the water and confettee cannons.  and the confettee storms at the end of the show from the second.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 3, 2010)

I used wild cherry wood. The rub I used was salt, pepper, garlic and rosemary. I used equal parts except for the pepper I added bout a 1/2 tsp more.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------

